# My new toy - Takeuchi TL130



## arbor pro (Mar 3, 2011)

Anybody have hands on experience with this brand/model skid steer? I just traded a mini skid and some attachments for it. I've read good things about it online but not so sure about the pilot controls. I'm a hand/foot controls guy - have been using bobcats with that setup for 25 years. I'm told that Takeuchi actually makes Mustang and Gehl. If so, that's good because we have a mustang dealer in town so I should be able to get parts and service easily enough.

Anything I should know about this model in particular???

AP


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't know nothin' about it but, congrats, Scott? That from the guy in Maryland?


----------



## CUCV (Mar 3, 2011)

Great brand, they make excellent machines. I'm a hand foot guy too and find I'm still faster that way. I bought my pilot control machine when I broke my elbow and messed up my leg falling off the roof/ladder. I find way less fatigue after long stretches of plowing with the pilot controlled machine, but find myself stomping on the floorboards on occasion.


----------



## atvguns (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is mine


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 3, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't know nothin' about it but, congrats, Scott? That from the guy in Maryland?


 
Yup. Traded him the mt52 :msp_sad: plus trencher, auger, stump grinder :msp_sad: and grapple bucket. Would have rather traded the ditch witch and kept the bobcat but the sk500's a pretty decent mini too so, if I don't sell it, I'll just put it to work this summer - along with it's new big brother, 'Taki'...

I have a huge elm removal this weekend. Bringing in a big crane to assist. Wish that big skid steer would be here to help out but sounds like it won't be here until later in the week. Oh well.

Let me know how that bucket truck search is going, Chris...


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 3, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Here is mine


 
Nice shear! Now I have to buy some attachments for my machine starting with a grapple and a set of forks. Do you like the rake grapple better than a scrap or demolition (flat sides) type grapple?

How do these Takis do on lawns if one is careful not to spin cookies in one spot?


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 3, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Don't know nothin' about it but, congrats, Scott? That from the guy in Maryland?


 
Was going to ask, did you see my conversation about the trade with the Maryland guy over at the construction forum or did I tell you about it? I think I've posted the equipment I have for sale on just about every internet forum I can think of!  Got a warning from AS today about advertising outside of the classifieds. I deserved it though - I've been sneaking in tidbits about that stuff just about everywhere hoping to get one of the two minis sold so I could get a full-sized machine. I guess now that the trade has been made I can sit back a bit - the pressure to sell my stuff is off. Kinda wanted to try out that stump grinder attachment though. Oh well - I've got the 252. Might actually buy a 2nd one as the market seems to be saturated with used ones right now. would like to carry one permanently on the front of the chip truck but have to see if the DOT will allow that.


----------



## atvguns (Mar 3, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> Nice shear! Now I have to buy some attachments for my machine starting with a grapple and a set of forks. Do you like the rake grapple better than a scrap or demolition (flat sides) type grapple?
> 
> How do these Takis do on lawns if one is careful not to spin cookies in one spot?


 
I dont like the grapple at all doesn't hold very much brush does do a good job raking most of my work is field work so I use it to push everything to a pile and burn it

the tracks will tear up some grass even when being careful


----------



## atvguns (Mar 3, 2011)

If I ever get a new grapple it will be one like this


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 3, 2011)

atvguns said:


> the tracks will tear up some grass even when being careful


 
I figured as much. Guess I'll keep a mini skid around for the lawn stuff. In reality, I probably don't really NEED the full-sized machine - if I put 30 hours on it this year I'll be surprised. Should last me awhile if that's the case I guess! 

It sure will come in handy for those big elm and cottonwood removals that come my way on occasion. I'm one of the biggest advocates of mini skids but I'll admit that the minis just don't handle those 36" plus diameter logs all that well.


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 3, 2011)

atvguns said:


> If I ever get a new grapple it will be one like this


 
I've looked at those but I think I want one with a solid bottom and cutting edge so I can clean up stumps and rakings and haul dirt to fill holes. Otherwise, I'd be switching to a bucket and why have two attachments along on a job when one will do.

Need to find me a good used 66" one for around $1500. If anyone comes across a good used one, let me know if you would.

AP


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 4, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> Was going to ask, did you see my conversation about the trade with the Maryland guy over at the construction forum or did I tell you about it? I think I've posted the equipment I have for sale on just about every internet forum I can think of!  Got a warning from AS today about advertising outside of the classifieds. I deserved it though - I've been sneaking in tidbits about that stuff just about everywhere hoping to get one of the two minis sold so I could get a full-sized machine. I guess now that the trade has been made I can sit back a bit - the pressure to sell my stuff is off. Kinda wanted to try out that stump grinder attachment though. Oh well - I've got the 252. Might actually buy a 2nd one as the market seems to be saturated with used ones right now. would like to carry one permanently on the front of the chip truck but have to see if the DOT will allow that.


 
No. He PM'd me the other night for the scoop on you. You owe me a beer. lol


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats on the new Monster!


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 4, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> No. He PM'd me the other night for the scoop on you. You owe me a beer. lol


 
You can hold me to that!

Thanks, Chris. I didn't know he had called you but I know he was quite nervous about the deal - unsure as to whether I could be trusted to be legit, that is. He was worried his skid steer would end up on a boat to china and that my stuff never existed.

Whatever you told him must have put his mind to rest so, I owe you a few beers! (come out to SD next fall for pheasant hunting season and I'll settle up...)

scott


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 4, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Congrats on the new Monster!


 
sorry I can't sell that mt52 to you now...


----------



## flushcut (Mar 4, 2011)

I hate you!


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 4, 2011)

flushcut said:


> I hate you!


 
I hope that's just skid steer envy...?


----------



## flushcut (Mar 4, 2011)

It is.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 4, 2011)

LOL! I was going to tell him that I don't like him anymore of the same reason. Then I thought about being onry and mentioning I read somewhere that poulan had just purchased this takewacki company and parts would now be available through their china warehouse mail order catalogue, but why be cruel.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 4, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> sorry I can't sell that mt52 to you now...


 
I'll get over it...this time..lol. I'm not saying you had yours listed too high, but I was looking at others that where less with likely more hours before you posted up the price tag. Yours was very nice and I was considering a trip up with my father in law out of the quad cities to take a peek though, he likes it up there. I was going to try for the grapple/ grinder combo deal, but it would have been much later this spring.

Hope this unit serves you well though. I'm going to try and test run the 52 and the vermeer 600 and see what happens. I have dealers close by, and the vermeer might get the edge now as they are my closest chipper dealer and I've dealt with them. Anyone that lets you in the shop with your machine and hands you a wrench to help and listens to you is making serious inroads with me. I was actually teaching their young mech a couple of things about the 1400. On the other hand, a good friend of mine owns the bobcat dealership and it's a stihl shop. Tuff choices, but the first one to put a back saver in my garage wins, right?!


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 4, 2011)

you can't go wrong with either a bobcat mt52 or the vermeer 600tx. Both are very nice machines so good luck with finding the right one. Until you actually own a mini skid though, Blakesmaster and I are unable to allow you into our prestigeous club...



Bigus Termitius said:


> I'll get over it...this time..lol. I'm not saying you had yours listed too high, but I was looking at others that where less with likely more hours before you posted up the price tag. Yours was very nice and I was considering a trip up with my father in law out of the quad cities to take a peek though, he likes it up there. I was going to try for the grapple/ grinder combo deal, but it would have been much later this spring.
> 
> Hope this unit serves you well though. I'm going to try and test run the 52 and the vermeer 600 and see what happens. I have dealers close by, and the vermeer might get the edge now as they are my closest chipper dealer and I've dealt with them. Anyone that lets you in the shop with your machine and hands you a wrench to help and listens to you is making serious inroads with me. I was actually teaching their young mech a couple of things about the 1400. On the other hand, a good friend of mine owns the bobcat dealership and it's a stihl shop. Tuff choices, but the first one to put a back saver in my garage wins, right?!


----------



## littlenick (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks good arbor pro!!! I heard those are great mechines!


----------



## treeman75 (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is a pic of mine from today.


----------



## littlenick (Mar 4, 2011)

treeman75 said:


> Here is a pic of mine from today.


 
NICE! I bet thats a hoss with that grapple!


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 5, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> you can't go wrong with either a bobcat mt52 or the vermeer 600tx. Both are very nice machines so good luck with finding the right one. Until you actually own a mini skid though, Blakesmaster and I are unable to allow you into our prestigeous club...


 
Can I get pledge status at least?


----------



## treefaller25 (Mar 5, 2011)

atvguns said:


> If I ever get a new grapple it will be one like this


 I have used this bucket on a t300 loader the bottom part of the bucket could be alittle bit longer.helps on those bigger peices of wood.Overall its a good tool to add to the collection


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 7, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Can I get pledge status at least?


 
Pledge, eh? Bend over and assume the position. The initiation ritual is about to begin...


----------



## Illini_tree (Mar 7, 2011)

Great machine, I run one every weekend. One thing to keep in mind, if you need to mount a brush mower on the machine for any clearing work. The 100 series does not have high flow hydraulics, so make sure to rent a standard flow mower (or any other attachment for that point.)


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 7, 2011)

Illini_tree said:


> Great machine, I run one every weekend. One thing to keep in mind, if you need to mount a brush mower on the machine for any clearing work. The 100 series does not have high flow hydraulics, so make sure to rent a standard flow mower (or any other attachment for that point.)


 
Thanks. I think it's 16.9gpm with low flow so still pretty decent. Probably won't need to run anything other than a grapple. Used to run a stump grinder on a high flow bobcat 763 and that took forever! don't expect to be getting one again (hydraulic stumper that is) but, if the price is right, who knows.

As for a brush mower, i don't have any real call for that kind of thing around here but good to know that a low-flow mower can be used on this machine.

AP


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 7, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> Pledge, eh? Bend over and assume the position. The initiation ritual is about to begin...


 
I'll pass on that then..lol. I've got a feeling I'll get that treatment at the dealership, :msp_crying: no need for twice the abuse for the same status.


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 7, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I'll pass on that then..lol. I've got a feeling I'll get that treatment at the dealership, :msp_crying: no need for twice the abuse for the same status.


 
That's why you don't buy from a dealership... When you get ready to make the leap, let me know and I'll help you find a good used machine (doesn't have to be one of mine - I'm happy to help you find a good deal).

AP


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 9, 2011)

Got the Takeuchi delivered yesterday. What a monster! About all my 14k dump trailer can handle. Took it to the elm removal jobsite right away and started moving logs. Crazy what it will lift and do. Lots of buttons and features to figure out though. for the longest time, i couldn't figure out how to open up the door from the inside! :msp_biggrin: 

Went home pretty impressed with the new toy but started thinking about how little I'll actually use this machine and decided that, while it is an awesome machine, I just can't justify having so much money stuck into something that will get used so little (remember, I'm part-time). So, I listed it on CL and a local Farm Equipment Trader site: 2005 Takeuchi TL130 Cab/Air/Heat Low Hrs for sale from ABERDEEN - at www.farmcountrytrader.com. 

I'll get it posted in the AS classifieds today - thought I'd just use this thread that I already started to report on the status of the beast...

AP


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 9, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> That's why you don't buy from a dealership... When you get ready to make the leap, let me know and I'll help you find a good used machine (doesn't have to be one of mine - I'm happy to help you find a good deal).
> 
> AP


 
Appreciate the help. 

Can't believe you're turning the monster so quick, but it makes sense.


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 9, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Appreciate the help.
> 
> Can't believe you're turning the monster so quick, but it makes sense.


 
I bought it thinking that, if I decided not to keep it, I should be able to sell it pretty quickly - more quickly than a mini skid anyways. More call for full-sized skid steers than mini skids around here right now. With the hard winter, full-sized machines are a bit harder to come by - used ones anyways.

AP


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 9, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> I've looked at those but I think I want one with a solid bottom and cutting edge so I can clean up stumps and rakings and haul dirt to fill holes. Otherwise, I'd be switching to a bucket and why have two attachments along on a job when one will do.
> 
> Need to find me a good used 66" one for around $1500. If anyone comes across a good used one, let me know if you would.
> 
> AP


 
I have a root grapple (different from the one above) and I wouldn't trade it for one of the silly grapple buckets. Take your root grapple, pick up the straight bucket, then load it onto the trailer and go. Take 'em both! Each has distinct advantages.

There are too many disadvantages to a bucket with grapples; it's just one device doing both jobs poorly.


----------



## sbumgarner78 (Mar 12, 2011)

*shear?*

ATVGUNS- How do you like that shear?


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 15, 2011)

Takeuchi is heading to Illinois.

I think there's a new DW sk650 in my near future...


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 15, 2011)

sbumgarner78 said:


> ATVGUNS- How do you like that shear?


 
I have a dandy tree shear, but I seldom get to use it.

1. Only a 15" capacity, you need some serious ground clearing to do before it is worth hauling to the job. It is an EXCELLENT way to clear farmers fields of thorny honey locust, or other problem trees infesting large areas.

2. The tree shear really isn't much use unless you have a _second_ large machine to make the trees go away. 

Huh?

Well...You just cut down ten 12" locust in the last 10 minutes. So what are you going to do with the big mess you just made? Disconnect the tree shear and go hook up your grapple?

I discovered that a man and a chainsaw, working with the bobcat and our brush grapple was WAY faster than trying to swap implements around all day. 

Now when I put the Houle tree shear on the bobcat, and I put my brush grapple on my 5603 John Deere loader (faster ground speed and a longer loader frame), I can cut trees and pile them up for disposal pretty quickly. 

Too bad I don't ever get that kind of work anymore.


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 16, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> I have a dandy tree shear, but I seldom get to use it.
> 
> 1. Only a 15" capacity, you need some serious ground clearing to do before it is worth hauling to the job. It is an EXCELLENT way to clear farmers fields of thorny honey locust, or other problem trees infesting large areas.
> 
> ...


 
I had 5 large riverbank restoration contracts 10 years ago. Had to remove trees up to 36"dbh from a 50 acre floodplain and haul all of the debris a couple of miles to a temporary recycling area. We rented a tree shear thinking that one skid steer would run the sheer while the other would do cleanup. we found that it was faster using both skid steers for cleanup rather than tying one up with the shear. A couple guys who knew what they were doing with saws could do a faster job felling trees - especially on the big ones that needed cut up further. We had the shear on site for two weeks and maybe used it a total of 4 hours.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 16, 2011)

Tree shears are pretty good about clearing nuisance trees. They keep the operator away from thorns and underbrush, and they travel quickly from tree to tree.

If you have hundreds of small trees to cut, they pay off big in back strain, dull chains, and maintenance. A decent tree shear is really good for working close to the ground for follow-up mowing, too.

The very best I have found for speed, size, and effectiveness is the Marshal Tree Saw: Tree Removal - Tree Saws - Marshall Tree Saw
It can cut down up to 32" diameter trees, and handles clumps of trees without a problem. It cuts on both sides of the implement, and can be used to cut either left or right. It cuts very effectively at the ground level or below, but they want a LOT of money for it.

I bought the Houle because of the ability to rotate the cutting head 100°, and the fact that it was about 1/2 the price of the Marshall. Among all the traditional tree shears, they are the only one with that capacity that I found, and I think I prefer the single moving jaw over two that meet in the middle. The single jaw approach has a recessed area for the cutter jaw to bury into, so there are no alignment problems or uncut fibers.


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 16, 2011)

That marshall saw looks just like what I used 10 years ago - serated blades that slowly ripped through the tree.

It worked fine but it does tie up a skidsteer.


----------



## sbumgarner78 (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone want near Virginia and want to sell your tree shear?


----------

